# Need help shooting a holographic labelled product..



## adamc (May 25, 2008)

I can't post attachements here..

however, shooting a nutritional product.. but the labels are Blue rainbow holographic.. i'm having a hard time! lol

using a canon eos 40d.... 

i have a softbox etc.. but when i shoot the product it reflects the white on the inside of the box onto the label..

any suggestions??


----------



## Atropine (May 26, 2008)

Have you tried a CPL? That should help you control some of the reflections.


----------



## adamc (May 26, 2008)

Atropine said:


> Have you tried a CPL? That should help you control some of the reflections.



no i haven't.. what is a CPL??


----------



## Atropine (May 26, 2008)

A circular polarizing filter. It will help you sort out reflections in certain angles (by twisting its front part). Perform a search on the forum and you will find tons of information. But if the holographic material is metal it will probably not do any good since some claim that it won't work on reflections from metal. Don't know why.


----------



## Alpha (May 26, 2008)

CPL's are only necessary if you're auto-focusing. You could just as easily get away with a cheaper linear polarizer if you need a quick fix and are focusing manually.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 8, 2008)

i suggest prayer mostly because i have no advice but i talk alot so here i am


----------

